# cape house snake eggs



## bussers (Jan 28, 2012)

10 eggs laid last night off my t+ albino housie not a bad effort for her first clutch


----------



## Vincey (Jan 28, 2012)

Great looking snake! Good luck with the eggs


----------



## bussers (Jan 28, 2012)

Vincey said:


> Great looking snake! Good luck with the eggs



cheers!


----------



## killimike (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet snake! These guys are rather prolific IIRC, I wish you many happy healthy easy feeding hatchies!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice one mate


----------



## bussers (Jan 29, 2012)

killimike said:


> Sweet snake! These guys are rather prolific IIRC, I wish you many happy healthy easy feeding hatchies!



they certainly are by the time the eggs are ready for hatching wouldn't suprise if she's ready for laying another clutch!


----------

